# The 2x4



## Sling-a-ling

Today I just finished making my first non-branch slingshot. I took this design by Hrawk (http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_12_2011/post-898-0-14912400-1322708627.jpg) and put it on a scrap piece of 2x4 I had. Then, using no power tools except a drill, I custom fit it to my grip.

I also used Tung Oil for the first time, and that stuff is nice. My first two pictures are the before and after with 3 coats of Tung Oil.


----------



## garry57

Looks Great!


----------



## bigron

very nice shooter welcome to the forum be sure to thank the owner of the designs you use its just a way of appreciating them for posting the pdf for the community to use have a good one and again nice work


----------



## G30

looks great. And welcome to the forum


----------



## Sling-a-ling

Thanks for the compliments and welcomes guys.


----------



## Big Sandy

I always wondered if 2x4's would make good shooters, thanks for answering that question. Great job.


----------



## Sling-a-ling

Big Sandy said:


> I always wondered if 2x4's would make good shooters, thanks for answering that question. Great job.


Thank you. And obviously by using a scrap piece of 2x4 I was going for a budget project, but after shooting it extensively this afternoon I could easily recommend the wood for slingshot use. Excellent weight balance.


----------



## NoobShooter

Welcome to the Forum and Nice looking slingshot. I like using Tung oil, but it can sometimes be a bitch.. 12-18 hour drying time and 7-10 coats. 2-3 days to cure enough to buff and I like to apply a few coats of Mothers carnauba car wax after those 2-3 days and hit with the buffer (really lightly) to shine her up a bit more.


----------



## Skillet

Who'd of known that great looking SS was in that 2x4!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice work.. assumimg its pine, just be weary of the fork arms.. pine can go at any time, and its not always the draw strain of the bands, but the jolt as the shot is released that slowly weakens the grain..i like the look of it..


----------



## Can-Opener

Looks Nice!


----------



## ceedub

It does look like you left it pretty beefy though to compinsate for the softness of pine. Thats good. ill often make models of projects out of 2X4's before i risk ruining an expensive hard wood but that looks like it should be perfectly functional for a good while. You'll probably want to make sure you keep your finish in top condition too, pine has a tendancy to crack and seperate at the grain lines. but it looks comfortable in the hand for sure.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice work.. assumimg its pine, just be weary of the fork arms.. pine can go at any time, and its not always the draw strain of the bands, but the jolt as the shot is released that slowly weakens the grain..i like the look of it..


not just pine...even OAK !!! I don't make board cuts now


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption

Very nice slingshot, even nicer considering it was made just from a block of pine... :bowdown:


----------



## e~shot

Wonderful. Good job!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Sweet - but definitely routinely check the fork strength (flex it with your hand a little) as Ben said, it fatigues!

Edit: but saying that, it'll most likely be fine for 20 years...


----------



## Saderath

Looks good!


----------



## Dayhiker

Great work. I loves da tung oil, too. :wub:


----------



## Btoon84

Looks good man. nice job for your first one. welcome to da forum


----------



## mr. green

Wow, that looks good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sling-a-ling

NoobShooter said:


> Welcome to the Forum and Nice looking slingshot. I like using Tung oil, but it can sometimes be a ****.. 12-18 hour drying time and 7-10 coats. 2-3 days to cure enough to buff and I like to apply a few coats of Mothers carnauba car wax after those 2-3 days and hit with the buffer (really lightly) to shine her up a bit more.


Wow that's a lot of work but I bet it would turn out great doing it that way. The guy I talked to at Woodcraft said to give it 2-3 coats with 24 hour drying time between coats and after the final one, so that's what I did. It met my expectations, but next time I would definitely wait 2-3 days for the final dry time. After using the slingshot outside in the heat (about 80F and 70% humidity) I could feel small amounts of oil seeping onto my fingers.


----------



## Sling-a-ling

Thanks again everyone and bullseyeben!, ceedub, and All Buns Glazing I will keep that in mind to inspect the slingshot for signs of stress, thanks for the heads up. I used my calipers to see how thick the forks are front to back and they are at about 1.4 inches. Your suggestions make me glad I didn't taper them down from the grip depth.


----------



## Dr J

Welcome to the group! Your first effort is a very commendable one, which I am sure you will always remember. From the quality of the work, it is obvious that woodworking is not strange to you. Looking forward to seeing many more outstanding examples of your Slingshot frame making skills.


----------

